
Augmenting learning using symmetry in a biologically-inspired domain - realrl
https://arxiv.org/abs/1910.00528
======
sombremesa
TIL Antisymmetric gait is a thing -- though usage of the term (in this
specific context) seems quite uncommon, even within the field of robotics. A
mere ~10k results on Google.

